# Is a Vizsla good for me?



## BMclaughlin (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, I just wanted to get some of the Vizsla community's feedback about adopting a pup regarding the circumstance i am in. I think a Vizsla is the perfect pooch for me, but I don't want to make a biased decision because I simply want a Vizsla. With that being said, I wanted to explain my home life, work/play lifestyle, and goals for bonding, training, and loving a potentially new Vizsla in my life.

I am out of college with a full time job. I work from home with sporadic breaks where I can take the pup out every hour or two during the work day. Although, I do live alone. I live down the street from a park where I can take the pup to exercise in the evening as well as a short session in the morning before starting the work day. Some days are less work intensive where I could spare a half hour during the middle of the day for exercise and training. I live in Florida and plan (in the pup's life) to boat train and take to the sandbar and the beach for a few hours (there are spots for shade plus a fresh water hose on the boat), and socialize with other people and other dogs at dog parks, beaches, etc. There aren't many places I would go where I wouldn't be able to bring the dog with (i/e the store, gym, things of that nature). I am currently living in a condo (not very big complex) with areas to take the pup outside(leashed) which would make up the short breaks during the work day. With that being said, I am also looking to buy a house with a yard at some point this year. I am overall a pretty active person outside of the work day with weekends being boating excursions and trail walks which I would bring my pup along with, with maybe a few trips to Georgia for hiking trips in the mountains (long car ride for that so not as often as I may have portrayed but still). I am really excited about adopting a furry friend, and I think a Vizsla is the right choice for my circumstances, but I just want to get an idea of what people may think about this choice.

These are just the questions/ concerns I have with owning an energetic dog. Personally, I feel like I will have the time to be able to play, care for, and exercise a Vizsla, but I also don't want my bias towards wanting to get a dog get in the way of actually giving the pup a good life. I have grown up with dogs, and am fully aware of the responsibilities of taking the dog outside to take care of business, training, and exercising.

I am looking forward to hearing responses about this.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

BMclaughlin said:


> Hi, I just wanted to get some of the Vizsla community's feedback about adopting a pup regarding the circumstance i am in. I think a Vizsla is the perfect pooch for me, but I don't want to make a biased decision because I simply want a Vizsla. With that being said, I wanted to explain my home life, work/play lifestyle, and goals for bonding, training, and loving a potentially new Vizsla in my life.
> 
> I am out of college with a full time job. I work from home with sporadic breaks where I can take the pup out every hour or two during the work day. Although, I do live alone. I live down the street from a park where I can take the pup to exercise in the evening as well as a short session in the morning before starting the work day. Some days are less work intensive where I could spare a half hour during the middle of the day for exercise and training. I live in Florida and plan (in the pup's life) to boat train and take to the sandbar and the beach for a few hours (there are spots for shade plus a fresh water hose on the boat), and socialize with other people and other dogs at dog parks, beaches, etc. There aren't many places I would go where I wouldn't be able to bring the dog with (i/e the store, gym, things of that nature). I am currently living in a condo (not very big complex) with areas to take the pup outside(leashed) which would make up the short breaks during the work day. With that being said, I am also looking to buy a house with a yard at some point this year. I am overall a pretty active person outside of the work day with weekends being boating excursions and trail walks which I would bring my pup along with, with maybe a few trips to Georgia for hiking trips in the mountains (long car ride for that so not as often as I may have portrayed but still). I am really excited about adopting a furry friend, and I think a Vizsla is the right choice for my circumstances, but I just want to get an idea of what people may think about this choice.
> 
> ...





BMclaughlin said:


> Hi, I just wanted to get some of the Vizsla community's feedback about adopting a pup regarding the circumstance i am in. I think a Vizsla is the perfect pooch for me, but I don't want to make a biased decision because I simply want a Vizsla. With that being said, I wanted to explain my home life, work/play lifestyle, and goals for bonding, training, and loving a potentially new Vizsla in my life.
> 
> I am out of college with a full time job. I work from home with sporadic breaks where I can take the pup out every hour or two during the work day. Although, I do live alone. I live down the street from a park where I can take the pup to exercise in the evening as well as a short session in the morning before starting the work day. Some days are less work intensive where I could spare a half hour during the middle of the day for exercise and training. I live in Florida and plan (in the pup's life) to boat train and take to the sandbar and the beach for a few hours (there are spots for shade plus a fresh water hose on the boat), and socialize with other people and other dogs at dog parks, beaches, etc. There aren't many places I would go where I wouldn't be able to bring the dog with (i/e the store, gym, things of that nature). I am currently living in a condo (not very big complex) with areas to take the pup outside(leashed) which would make up the short breaks during the work day. With that being said, I am also looking to buy a house with a yard at some point this year. I am overall a pretty active person outside of the work day with weekends being boating excursions and trail walks which I would bring my pup along with, with maybe a few trips to Georgia for hiking trips in the mountains (long car ride for that so not as often as I may have portrayed but still). I am really excited about adopting a furry friend, and I think a Vizsla is the right choice for my circumstances, but I just want to get an idea of what people may think about this choice.
> 
> ...



maybe.
The first 6 months of V pup ownership can be very challenging. Even if you think you are ready you are NOT!

They need lots of attention and exercise. Exercise is NOT walking on a leash or running around a small backyard.
Exercise is off leash running thru woods/fields. Even running on leash with you is hardly a fast trot for a v.

Yes people have raised them successfully in cities/apartments, but in my limited experience they thrive on off leash running. Our 2 do 5-6-7 plus miles a day and would gladly go longer but my wife is getting tired walking . (she does about 1/3rd the walking the beasts do running.


----------



## Veronique (Jan 3, 2021)

BMclaughlin said:


> Hi, I just wanted to get some of the Vizsla community's feedback about adopting a pup regarding the circumstance i am in. I think a Vizsla is the perfect pooch for me, but I don't want to make a biased decision because I simply want a Vizsla. With that being said, I wanted to explain my home life, work/play lifestyle, and goals for bonding, training, and loving a potentially new Vizsla in my life.
> 
> I am out of college with a full time job. I work from home with sporadic breaks where I can take the pup out every hour or two during the work day. Although, I do live alone. I live down the street from a park where I can take the pup to exercise in the evening as well as a short session in the morning before starting the work day. Some days are less work intensive where I could spare a half hour during the middle of the day for exercise and training. I live in Florida and plan (in the pup's life) to boat train and take to the sandbar and the beach for a few hours (there are spots for shade plus a fresh water hose on the boat), and socialize with other people and other dogs at dog parks, beaches, etc. There aren't many places I would go where I wouldn't be able to bring the dog with (i/e the store, gym, things of that nature). I am currently living in a condo (not very big complex) with areas to take the pup outside(leashed) which would make up the short breaks during the work day. With that being said, I am also looking to buy a house with a yard at some point this year. I am overall a pretty active person outside of the work day with weekends being boating excursions and trail walks which I would bring my pup along with, with maybe a few trips to Georgia for hiking trips in the mountains (long car ride for that so not as often as I may have portrayed but still). I am really excited about adopting a furry friend, and I think a Vizsla is the right choice for my circumstances, but I just want to get an idea of what people may think about this choice.
> 
> ...





BMclaughlin said:


> Hi, I just wanted to get some of the Vizsla community's feedback about adopting a pup regarding the circumstance i am in. I think a Vizsla is the perfect pooch for me, but I don't want to make a biased decision because I simply want a Vizsla. With that being said, I wanted to explain my home life, work/play lifestyle, and goals for bonding, training, and loving a potentially new Vizsla in my life.
> 
> I am out of college with a full time job. I work from home with sporadic breaks where I can take the pup out every hour or two during the work day. Although, I do live alone. I live down the street from a park where I can take the pup to exercise in the evening as well as a short session in the morning before starting the work day. Some days are less work intensive where I could spare a half hour during the middle of the day for exercise and training. I live in Florida and plan (in the pup's life) to boat train and take to the sandbar and the beach for a few hours (there are spots for shade plus a fresh water hose on the boat), and socialize with other people and other dogs at dog parks, beaches, etc. There aren't many places I would go where I wouldn't be able to bring the dog with (i/e the store, gym, things of that nature). I am currently living in a condo (not very big complex) with areas to take the pup outside(leashed) which would make up the short breaks during the work day. With that being said, I am also looking to buy a house with a yard at some point this year. I am overall a pretty active person outside of the work day with weekends being boating excursions and trail walks which I would bring my pup along with, with maybe a few trips to Georgia for hiking trips in the mountains (long car ride for that so not as often as I may have portrayed but still). I am really excited about adopting a furry friend, and I think a Vizsla is the right choice for my circumstances, but I just want to get an idea of what people may think about this choice.
> 
> ...


Your lifestyle and energy is a good fit for Vizsla puppy/dog, BUT they live 13-15 years. They really need a good size backyard to run at least. Also they are very vocal as puppies- would not recommend raising a V puppy in an apartment building at all. Buy the house and then get the puppy. Walking a puppy on a leash is not recommended, also dog parks are not a good idea in general, but especially for a young puppy. Vizslas are called Velcro dogs for a reason - I don't think you will be able to get much work done, unless you keep him in a crate a lot which is not best. Our is 14 weeks and I can barely do any house work even when he is heetered in the living room. Constantly climbs out of a 36” tall playpen- despite working on positive association with it since day one- he just hates it as he can’t see me when he is in the playpen. Having a backyard to at least play fetch with the puppy will tire him somewhat. You may want to plan on working ½ days the first 2 weeks after getting the puppy. Vizslas just don’t like to be left alone. As someone said, if you think you are ready for the intensity of Vizsla needing you, you are underestimating it.


----------



## Rambler61 (Aug 28, 2013)

I think you’ll do fine with a Vizsla. Yes, they can be vocal if you leave them behind. Ours was only vocal when we took the other dog for a walk, when we had to walk them one at a time. They can be a bit demanding, but we never had problems with our Hannah being overly needy (and thus vocal). The payoff for that extra demand is great. Hannah is sitting with me as I type this. She helped me get thru cancer. She helped my wife get thru her bout of serious illness. She knows when we need to be comforted and lovingly obliges. Your V will want attention and love, but if you can scratch her behind the ears of sit next to her while you work, I think she’ll be fine.

Edit to add: we also have a Boston Terror...you read that right...terror. We love him to death and he’s really fun to play with...but...he has a mind off his own, and is not nearly as obedient and loyal as Hannah. And, when he wants to play, he wants to play...doesn‘t matter what I have going on. He will only cuddle when he wants a cuddle, not when we want a cuddle. Hannah will cuddle, or come, or sit, or just watch over us if that’s what we want. Our Boston Terror is 8...Hannah the Vizsla about 8 months younger than he is.


----------



## Veronique (Jan 3, 2021)

If you google:
Can Vizslas be left alone?
A *Vizsla* will not tolerate *being left alone* in the *home* for long periods, it will become bored and irritable and very likely become vocal and/or destructive in its frustration. They *can* be sensitive so careful supervision and training is needed.
Can *Vizslas* Be *Apartment Dogs*?
The *Vizsla* is not recommended for *apartment* life. It is moderately active indoors and does best with at least an average-sized yard.
Both are especially true for a puppy that you are training to learn to be okay left alone, to not bark and not good for walking on a leash and not safe to go to a dog parks at least until he gets all his vaccine shots.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I have seen many Vizlsas in city environments. Boston specifically.
Is it difficult? probably, but it is doable.
Some V's are quiet. Some are not. Some are high wire acts from day one, and will be all their days. To generalize would be a disservice. All require lots of exercise. I mean lots!!!
Be very, very, honest with the perspective breeder(s) as to your situation and expectations. Let them guide you. If you see a lot of field trial champions in the puppy's pedigree, that may not be the line you want for an urban dweller.


----------



## Crescent (Feb 10, 2021)

My friends (when they are both college students) raised a Weimaranar (quite similar to Vizsla), thus I knew from their case, even if you lived in a small apartment, even you work 9-5 (have to leave the puppy alone for 8hr during daytime), you can still raise up a good dog. All you need is confidence, patience and love.


----------

